

Offshore fresh groundwater reserves as a global phenomenon - 001sky
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v504/n7478/full/nature12858.html

======
ghshephard
As I read about the offshore drilling strategies, the first thought that came
to my mind was, "At least a drilling accident resulting in a leak is unlikely
to do much environmental damage to the ocean and the beaches near the rig."

------
swatkat
[http://www.sci-news.com/geology/science-fresh-groundwater-
re...](http://www.sci-news.com/geology/science-fresh-groundwater-reserves-
ocean-01606.html)

~~~
schiffern
> _" Knowing about these [non-renewable] reserves is great news because this
> volume of water could sustain some regions for decades"_

Let's destroy a 100,000 year old fresh water ecosystem so we can push off
sustainable water systems for a few decades!

Liquidate our ecological life-support system and name it "growth"? Not a smart
move, space monkeys.

[http://i.imgur.com/gH0VvPD.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/gH0VvPD.jpg)

~~~
ryan_j_naughton
At the rate we are daming rivers, we will destroy many river ecosystems. This
seems less harmful than dams and could be a bridge until the energy costs of
desalination are low enough .

If this discovery spurs investment in desalination (since this is simply
cheaper desalination due to the lower salinity) that would an added benefit as
it would accelerate the move toward desalination. Perhaps we could skip the
dams entirely.

~~~
wavefunction
We could stop and reverse damming rivers. That's another alternative. Less
people living in deserts. Less people in general.

I'd rather pursue those than start messing with yet another part of the
planet.

------
wreegab
I clicked the link and here is what I am greeted with:

"Purchase article full text and PDF: £22"

Seriously..

